# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Συχνότητες κινητής τηλεφωνίας

## her

Καλησπέρα.
  Θα ήθελα να μάθω τις ακριβείς συχνότητες που χρησιμοποίει η κινητή τηλεφωνία.
  Κάθε εταιρία χρησιμοποιεί ένα εύρος συχνοτήτων για downlink και για uplink. 
Ποιες είναι αυτές συχνότητες; 

  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sigmacom

EGSM/GSM900
--------------
FREQ MHz..........ΧΡΗΣΗ
885.0-890.0.....Cosmote UL
890.0-900.0.....Wind UL
900.0-915.0.....Vodafone UL

930.0-935.0.....Cosmote DL
935.0-945.0.....Wind DL
945.0-960.0.....Vodafone DL


GSM1800
---------
FREQ MHz..........ΧΡΗΣΗ
1730.0-1745.0.....Wind UL
1745.0-1760.0.....Vodafone UL
1760.0-1785.0.....Cosmote UL

1825.0-1840.0.....Wind DL
1840.0-1855.0.....Vodafone DL
1885.0-1880.0.....Cosmote DL


WCDMA2100 (UMTS, 3G)
------------------------
FREQ MHz..........ΧΡΗΣΗ
1905.1-1910.1.....Cosmote TDD
1910.1-1915.1.....Wind TDD
1915.1-1920.1.....Vodafone TDD

1920.3-1940.3.....Vodafone UL
1940.3-1950.3.....Wind UL
1950.3-1965.3.....Cosmote UL

2110.3-2130.3.....Vodafone DL
2130.3-2140.3.....Wind DL
2140.3-2155.3.....Cosmote DL

----------

matthew (02-11-14), 

staurosmks37 (08-01-15)

----------


## her

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Μια ερώτηση. Όλες οι εταιρίες λειτουργούν στην ίδια μπάντα δηλαδή. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι comsote – Vodafone ήταν στους 1800ΜΗz και ΤΙΜ 800. δεν ισχυει;

----------


## sigmacom

Παρακαλώ!  :Smile: 

Οι μπάντες -όπως συνηθίζονται να αποκαλούνται από τους τεχνικούς- είναι τρεις: η "900άρα", η "1800άρα" και η 3G. 
Όταν πρωτοξεκίνησαν στην Ελλάδα οι (τότε) Telestet και Panafon, υπήρχε μόνο η 900άρα μπάντα και εκεί ανέπτυξαν τα δίκτυά τους. 
Η έλευση της Cosmote άνοιξε τον δρόμο στην 1800άρα μπάντα, και εκεί έχτισε το δικό της δίκτυο. Έτσι καθιερώθηκε ότι Wind & Voda = 900άρα, και Cosmote = 1800άρα. 

Αργότερα όμως η Cosmote πήρε ένα κομμάτι στην 900άρα και οι Wind, Vodafone στην 1800άρα μπάντα - όπως φαίνεται και στην λίστα που έγραψα. 
Καλώς θεωρείς την Cosmote "1800άρι δίκτυο", καθ' ότι έχτισε και στηρίζεται κυρίως στην 1800άρα μπάντα (125 κανάλια, έναντι μόνο 25 στην 900άρα). 
Την Vodafone και την Wind δεν θα τις έλεγα "1800άρια δίκτυα", καθ' ότι η πλειοψηφία των BCCH τους είναι στην 900άρα μπάντα - οπότε θα τους αποκαλούσα "900άρια δίκτυα".

----------


## jean

τα ασύρματα (σταθερά) τηλέφωνα ξέρετε σε ποιες συχνότητες εκπέμπουν?

----------


## Xarry

Με μια επιφυλαξη ειναι στα 2,4 GΗz.

----------


## jean

με vhf δε μπορώ να πιάσω τίποτα ε? (Δεν είμαι της κατασκοπίας, εγκυκλοπαιδικά ρωτάω!για παιχνίδι!!)

----------


## papalevies

> με vhf δε μπορώ να πιάσω τίποτα ε? (Δεν είμαι της κατασκοπίας, εγκυκλοπαιδικά ρωτάω!για παιχνίδι!!)



και να πιάσεις δεν θα καταλαβεις τίποτα, είναι κωδικοποιημένα με CDMA

----------


## TSAKALI

Με VHF οχι, με σκαννερ ναι , αν εισαι τυχερος θα μπορεις να ακουσεις καποια ασυρματα τηλεφωνα 
που εκπεμπουν γυρω στους 900 mhz , ειναι αυτα που πουλουσαν οι κινεζοι παλιοτερα , και καποια
πολυκαταστηματα που εγραφαν οτι ειναι DECT αλλα δεν ηταν, οσα απο αυτα λειτουργουν ακομη
θα τα ακους, επισης καποια καλα και ακριβα (μεγαλης εμβελειας) και αυτα θα μπορεις σχετικα ευκολα.

----------


## _pike

Φιλοι καλησπερα!.Επειτα το περας 3+ χρονων θελω να ρωτησω εαν ισχυουν ακομα οι συχνοτητες εκπομπης των εταιριων μας.Θελω να αγορασω ενα modulaki απο ebay που δουλευει λεει στις 900/1800....Επισης εαν καταλαβα καλα το 3g ειναι γυρω στους 2100?

Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## kioan

Σχετική είδηση της Παρασκευής:





> Υπεγράφησαν οι συμβάσεις παραχώρησης για τη χρήση φάσματος στην κινητή τηλεφωνία
> 
> 
> Με την υπογραφή των συμβάσεων παραχώρησης από τον Πρόεδρο της ΕΕΤΤ και τους επικεφαλής του Ομίλου ΟΤΕ, της Vodafone Ελλάδας και της Wind Ελλάς για τη χορήγηση δικαιωμάτων χρήσης ραδιοσυχνοτήτων στις ζώνες των 800 και 2600MHz ολοκληρώθηκε και επίσημα η διαγωνιστική διαδικασία για τη διάθεση του Ψηφιακού Μερίσματος.



Ολόκληρο το άρθρο εδώ.

----------


## _pike

Αρα σε λιγο καιρο θα εκπεμπουν σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες? Πως μπορω να μαθω που εκπεμπει η cosmote και η vodafone σημερα? 

Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## sigmacom

Ναί, από 1 Μάρτη 2015 θα εκπέμπουν *και* σε αυτές τις συχνότητες. 
Προς το παρόν κάνουν χρήση ως εξής (updated):

EGSM/GSM900 (+WCDMA μετά τις αλλαγές του 2012):
--------------
FREQ MHz..........ΧΡΗΣΗ
880.0-890.0.....Cosmote GSM UL (πήραν επιπλέον 5MHz από την κάτω πλευρά, κάνουν και χρήση WCDMA)
890.0-900.0.....Wind GSM UL (κάνουν και χρήση WCDMA??)
900.0-915.0.....Vodafone GSM UL (κάνουν και χρήση WCDMA??)

925.0-935.0.....Cosmote GSM DL (πήραν επιπλέον 5MHz από την κάτω πλευρά, κάνουν και χρήση WCDMA)
935.0-945.0.....Wind GSM DL (κάνουν και χρήση WCDMA??)
945.0-960.0.....Vodafone GSM DL (κάνουν και χρήση WCDMA??)


GSM1800 (+LTE μετά τις αλλαγές του 2012):
---------
FREQ MHz..........ΧΡΗΣΗ
1710.0-1725.0.....Wind GSM UL (μετακινήθηκαν πιο χαμηλά, δεν πήραν δικαίωμα χρήσης LTE)
1725.0-1750.0.....Vodafone GSM UL (μετακινήθηκαν πιο χαμηλά και πήραν επιπλέον 10MHz, κάνουν και χρήση LTE)
1750.0-1785.0.....Cosmote GSM UL (πήραν επιπλέον 10MHz από την κάτω πλευρά, κάνουν και χρήση LTE)

1805.0-1820.0.....Wind GSM DL (μετακινήθηκαν πιο χαμηλά, δεν πήραν δικαίωμα χρήσης LTE)
1820.0-1845.0.....Vodafone GSM DL (μετακινήθηκαν πιο χαμηλά και πήραν επιπλέον 10MHz, κάνουν και χρήση LTE)
1845.0-1880.0.....Cosmote GSM DL (πήραν επιπλέον 10MHz από την κάτω πλευρά, κάνουν και χρήση LTE)


WCDMA2100 (UMTS, 3G)
------------------------
FREQ MHz..........ΧΡΗΣΗ
1905.1-1910.1.....Cosmote WCDMA TDD
1910.1-1915.1.....Wind WCDMA TDD
1915.1-1920.1.....Vodafone WCDMA TDD

1920.3-1940.3.....Vodafone WCDMA UL
1940.3-1950.3.....Wind WCDMA UL
1950.3-1965.3.....Cosmote WCDMA UL

2110.3-2130.3.....Vodafone WCDMA DL
2130.3-2140.3.....Wind WCDMA DL
2140.3-2155.3.....Cosmote WCDMA DL

----------

kioan (04-11-14), 

matthew (09-11-14)

----------


## _pike

Στελιο σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου....Θα μπορουσες να μου εξηγησεις κατι ακομα?
Τι ειναι τα "UL", "DL", "WCDMA TDD","LTE", "WCDMA UL", "WCDMA DL" Αρα θα συνεχισουν να εκπεμπουν και στις παλιες....Ανυσηχησα γιατι θελω να αγορασω ενα modulaki αλλα εαν ηταν να καταργηθουν η 900 η 1800 που δουλευει το modulaki θα μου ηταν αχρηστο.....

----------


## kioan

*UL*:
Uplink

*DL*:
Downlink

*TDD*:
Time Division Duplex

*WCDMA*:
Wideband Code Division Multiple Access

*LTE*:
Long-Term Evolution




Και γενικώς η wikipedia και google είναι φίλοι μας  :Smile:

----------


## vasilis1

Το TDD ειναι σίγουρο;γιατι εχω την εντύπωση οτι ειναι FDD (frequency division multiplex)

----------


## sigmacom

Ναί, το κομμάτι 1905.1-1920.1 έχει δοθεί για half duplex TDD (εξ' ού και δεν έχουμε ζεύγη συχνοτήτων UL/DL). 
Απ' όσο ξέρω, δεν το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς στην χώρα μας. Κάποια στιγμή ακούστηκαν σκέψεις μπας και το χρησιμοποιήσουν μόνο ως DL και να κάνουν carrier aggregation με τα DL carrier των FDD ζευγών. Αλλά με την έλευση του LTE δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να μπλέξει κάποιος σε κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## nkef

> Ναί, από 1 Μάρτη 2015 θα εκπέμπουν *και* σε αυτές τις συχνότητες. 
> Προς το παρόν κάνουν χρήση ως εξής (updated):
> 
> EGSM/GSM900 (+WCDMA μετά τις αλλαγές του 2012):
> --------------
> FREQ MHz..........ΧΡΗΣΗ
> 880.0-890.0.....Cosmote GSM UL (πήραν επιπλέον 5MHz από την κάτω πλευρά, κάνουν και χρήση WCDMA)
> 890.0-900.0.....Wind GSM UL (κάνουν και χρήση WCDMA??)
> 900.0-915.0.....Vodafone GSM UL (κάνουν και χρήση WCDMA??)
> ...



Με βάση την σημερινή κατάσταση των συχνοτήτων που αναφέρονται στο http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...dt/GRNetworks/ πως διαμορφώνεται η χρήση των συνχοτήτων για (DownLink / UpLink) και για ποια χρήση  (GSM / WCDMA / LTE) ?

----------

